# Digital Level with grade percent readout on sale



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Sears has 4 different size digital levels on sale Sept 6-13. Normally I wouldn't be bothered with a digital level but these levels also show PERCENT OF SLOPE in .1 degree increments. For those that are grade challenged like me this is something I have to have. No more measuring to figure grades, just set the level on that grade and read the display. Now if I can just find my Craftsman Club Card.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. 
A link to the shortest one is http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00948295000P?mv=rr 
I use it for checking rails being level side-to-side. 

I LOVE the % slope, too.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics. 










Level set on %grade showing 1.3%. 









This level also has a tripod mount, lazer beam, and audible level signal. 

JimC.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

And...I can tell ya...is worth the money. I've found LOTS of uses for it.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one of these last year and used it to level the wall of my new layout. I set it on a tripod and used the laser. I was amazed. In full sun, I was able to see the laser beam at 50 feet on the metal tape. 

Doc


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Kevin ! I went and picked one up this morning.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Got mine. Put it on a flatcar and ran it around stopping about every 4 feet. No I know how much things have settled since I built my roadbed. I found a couple of places that had 4+ % grades that were originally under 3%. I thought the trains were struggling more than they should. Fixed now.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool... 

I used a laser bubble level to build the shop layout, but I found even at a few feet that a big swing was imperceptable on the bubble.


----------

